# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Uruguay: aumentan exportaciones de miel en primer semestre 2014

## Polinizaciones

*De acuerdo a datos oficiales, durante el primer semestre de 2014, Uruguay exportó algo más de 9.000 toneladas de miel, superando por casi 700 ton, las exportaciones de 2013 en el mismo periodo.*El principal destino de las mieles uruguayas es Estados Unidos con 4.200 toneladas. También existe una fuerte presencia en el mercado europeo, siendo Alemania el principal comprador con 2.800 toneladas. Le siguen España, Francia y Bélgica. En el mes de febrero se realizaron las mayores ventas,  llegando a 2.100 toneladas.El precio promedio pagado en el semestre analizado fue de USD 3,32/kilo, lo que implica un aumento del 13% respecto del año 2013.Al comparar el comportamiento de los destinos de las exportaciones actuales con el año 2013, EE.UU. sigue ocupando el primer lugar. Sin embargo, Alemania estuvo muy atrás en el ranking de países de destino europeos en 2013, lo que refleja que este año la producción uruguaya está recuperando terreno en el viejo continente.Asimismo, durante los últimos cinco años el número de colmenas creció un 4%. En la actualidad, se registran 504.514 unidades y 3.180 productores.Cabe destacar que el 90% de la producción uruguaya se exporta y el consumo per cápita interno anual es de 700 gramos.Fuente: Portal Apícola  api-cultura.com: Uruguay lleva exportadas nueve mil toneladas de miel   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: Nueva Zelanda: aumentan los precios de la miel y la cantidad de abejas Artículo: Exportaciones a Chile y Uruguay sumaron US$ 592.3 millones en primer cuatrimestre del año Artículo: Exportaciones de maca se incrementan 36% en primer semestre Artículo: Exportaciones de café aumentan 81% en primer semestre del año Artículo: Exportaciones de cebollas frescas crecen 255.8% en primer semestre

----------

